# Imperial Knight as part of Space Marine chapter



## Shaffar (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like to hear your opinion about Imperial Knight being part of a chapter.
Would that be possible? Would you "buy" it? I know that Imperial Knights are formed into houses and have their own separate fluff but that doesn't sound like my kind of thing. Would it be tech heresy for a techmarine to "attach" a gravely wounded space marine to a Knight dreadnought style?  Or if they would find a screwed over Knight on their new homeworld (being fleet based and then getting a new shiny planet for their home that had to be abandoned before) and brought it back to opearting status?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

What if the Knight in question is one of the chaps without a House, that has fought alongside a SM chapter for a long time and gradually added elements of chapter Iconography to his own heraldry?

Thereby becoming - even if only an honorary title of some kind - a member of the chapter.


----------



## Shaffar (Nov 27, 2012)

You mean like honorary neophyte? Something like "you proved your worth so you are accepted as a chapter member"?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing for my SWs. What I was thinking was an Errant Knight saved by my SW Company and swore an oath to serve and fight with the Great Company. You could create fluff along the same lines for your SMs


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I could see them serving as fortress monastery guards or as auxillary units. They'd be able to keep up better than regular IG


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Shaffar said:


> You mean like honorary neophyte? Something like "you proved your worth so you are accepted as a chapter member"?


Something along those lines


----------



## Shaffar (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the idea. And since my chapter will get their planet after being fleet based for some time i can get story to be something among the lines of a stalwart defender facing the overwhelming foes getting rescued by the chapter and serving them from now on - with mutual respect of course since he was the last defender of the imperium on this planet and earning his honorary neophyte title.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Neophyte might be stretching it, he is hardly able to progress through the ranks and become a marine initiate, and while he may be an errant, that comes with it the attitude of preferring to not be tied down to some organization, particularly where as a neophyte he would be able to be ordered by higher ranks in the chapter. The knights are a powerful entity, and often know how best to operate their steeds unlike the marines who are not especially used to such. 

I'd suggest making him an honourary member, but not really giving him a title or rank - instead allowing him to include the chapters heraldry - maybe even its elite heraldry, such as a crux terminatus or similar (ie deathwing, or sanguinary guard colours) if that is what you're aiming for.

My own take on it, personally. However, bear in mind that the chapter might not take kindly to that situation, unless the knight has performed a great service to the chapter.

Unless of course he is some form of Ephialtes type character, where he is despised by his heroes (the spartans/asrartrs), and so he emulates them despite that, always tagging along in the shadow of the army. Could be kind of cool.


----------



## Shaffar (Nov 27, 2012)

Well i did read about a guy who even though was guardsman and was too old to get proper augmentations to become a full space marine was given a honor to work with a scout squad as on equal terms as other neophytes (though he was the most respected one as he was badass before being there) but i dont remember if he got any rank so i just assumed he is a neophyte stuck at scout duty. :scratchhead:
Either way i'm not going to give my knight any kind of title - he doesnt need it he's baddas on his own


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Maybe for the Legions (similar to the cybernetic corp the Word Bearers had in _First Heretic_). For a Loyalist Space Marine Chapter? I don't think it'd fly.

The Chapters are incredibly insular. Being part of the Chapter is a unique honor and even bond that the Astartes share. An outsider...even one that had distinguished him or herself on the field of battle could never become a member.

A highly valuable serf, perhaps. Never elevated to the ranks (even informally).



Shaffar said:


> Well i did read about a guy who even though was guardsman and was too old to get proper augmentations to become a full space marine was given a honor to work with a scout squad as on equal terms as other neophytes


This feels more like a fanfic than canon. At least to me.

Where did you read it?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't remember which chapter but I know what he's talking about. Not fanfic.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There was a bit of that in Dawn of War with Cyrus. But guess who wrote that piece of backflipping terminator garbage.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> But guess who wrote that piece of backflipping terminator garbage.


I was on a train when I read that particular part of the story. The number of looks I got due to my vocal hilarity was quite impressive..... :blush:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I read it on Lexicanum so it's anyones guess why I know this.


----------



## Shaffar (Nov 27, 2012)

Dawn of War! Yes, thank you for reminding me. I need to play original and winter assault few more times


----------



## jareddm (Jan 6, 2014)

The closest I could see the relationship going is as oath-bound allies. Similar to the relationship that the Marines Errant have with the rogue trader house of Ecale. The rogue trader gets to show their affiliation to the chapter, and thus their protection, in exchange, the chapter gets the rogue trader's fleet support whenever they need it.

However, I could not see a space marine actually piloting a knight. The knight house would still be an independent organization technically.


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

They could be proxied to a Marine Chapter via some type of alliance, but then have the home system be lost to some type of disaster. So, the Knight was with the Marines when he and his serfs became homeless.

At first, they'd probably view the Knight as a kind of lucky mascot, someone to be kind and patronizing to. But, if the rejuvenation therapies were accessible, the natural turnover in the Chapter would mean the Knight could eventually become older than many of the new initiates. That, along with being part of their training, would mean the Knight would become more and more respected.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe the howling Griffons shares a planet to a knight organization wouldn't be surprised if the knights shafe something with then in crusade s or patrol


----------

